# Mini report Farm in The Midlands with a nice old digger Apr 2013



## Judderman62 (May 20, 2013)

Hi peeps

Just a mini report. Saw this place online somewhere and was not far away so decided to pay a visit.
It's nice enough outside=, but striped inside and nothing to see - didnt even get the camera out.

However there is a rather lovely old digger rottin away in the grounds:












Not sure what the deal with the childs hand prints is about but still ..



































​


----------



## Neverwillchange (May 20, 2013)

Great pics ,the digger is a Ruston bucyrus 10 rb face shovel very cool find weldone.


----------



## Judderman62 (May 20, 2013)

ta

ou're well versed in diggers then lol


----------



## evilnoodle (May 20, 2013)

Wet cement + children = hand and/or footprints for posterity!


----------



## Judderman62 (May 20, 2013)

ahh wondered if it were somat like that ... cheers m'lovely


----------



## Neverwillchange (May 20, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> ta
> 
> ou're well versed in diggers then lol



Yes mate fix them for a living


----------



## Judderman62 (May 20, 2013)

oh cool ...that'd explain it too. do you see many bucyrus ? am I right in thinking they are US ? as in Bucyrus Eerie that made oddball that currently sits in Leeds ?


----------



## Silent Hill (May 20, 2013)

Trust you to seek out the only redeeming feature  That's bloody cool mate


----------



## Neverwillchange (May 20, 2013)

Ruston bucyrus ltd was Lincoln uk where this one was built , and Bucyrus Erie in ohio Which was the parent company I think, I have seen a few restored 10 rb's but not many derelict ones.


----------



## Judderman62 (May 20, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> Trust you to seek out the only redeeming feature  That's bloody cool mate



'twas the digger that made me want to see it tbh mate


----------



## Judderman62 (May 20, 2013)

Neverwillchange said:


> Ruston bucyrus ltd was Lincoln uk where this one was built , and Ruston Erie in ohio Which was the parent company I think, I have seen a few restored 10 rb's but not many derelict ones.



cool ta for the extra info ..always nice to know a bit more


----------



## TeeJF (May 21, 2013)

Blimey, that thing is a real blast from the past!


----------



## ZerO81 (May 21, 2013)

Another fine set from what was, at one point looking like being the highlight of the day :/



> but striped inside and nothing to see - didnt even get the camera out.



I did not even bother going in, let alone get the camera out


----------



## donebythehands (May 21, 2013)

I got ban-hammered by the 5-0 here :/


----------



## sonyes (May 21, 2013)

Great pics bud, love the digger


----------

